# BFL at Mosquito question?



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of fishing this as non-boater... Is it best to register and than look for a link or find a link and register?


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

You wont have a problem going as a non-boater, FLW will link you at the pretournament meeting which is held at WalMart on Friday. That is when you are paired. If you want to link send me a PM with your PH#. Ron


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

if you get stuck with a bad fisherman you'r sunk . i will never fish as a non boater again .


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I had a great experience as a non-boater in a similar series a few years back because a friend needed a link. I was hestitant at first because I prefer to be on the trolling motor myself but glad I did it. I even won a couple, one was at Mosquito. Both times my boater didn't place. Fish hard all day, sometimes you need to ignore the guy in the front. Mosquito is a great place to be a non boater. Go for it!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

fishin4five said:


> I had a great experience as a non-boater in a similar series a few years back because a friend needed a link. I was hestitant at first because I prefer to be on the trolling motor myself but glad I did it. I even won a couple, one was at Mosquito. Both times my boater didn't place. Fish hard all day, sometimes you need to ignore the guy in the front. Mosquito is a great place to be a non boater. Go for it!


yea well back when they had them on erie i went 4 times as non boater .and got screw ever time ..

first guy left did not sign my slip 
2nd guy sat in the same spot all day for 1 fish when i had fish close by but they where here ..
3 guy drove 1 hr to fish in a spot he fished 3 years ago and ment it .
4 guy just a total douche bag .

not saying all the guys are bad most will give you there **** off there back's it jusy the bottom of the list guy's you don't know about .


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

Ive fished as a non boater in the BFL for 5 years now,won co-angler of the year in the Northeast Division 2 years ago.In 5 years have only had 2 bad draws.I say go for it.Alot of guys that complain about bad draws should examine themselves.You cant expect all boaters to be master guides,sometimes you just have to buckle down an fish hard.Im fishing the Buckeye this year,so may see you there!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

sorry pal it is what it is. you hope to get the luck of the draw if not you screwed . and i am a great fisherman you can't catch fish if there not around no matter how good you are .just saying


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been a boater in BFL and I never had a bad partner. I have had some bad numbers for blastoff. Mosquito fished pretty small last year because of low water. I did see some boats hung up on sand bars.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> I had a great experience as a non-boater in a similar series a few years back because a friend needed a link. I was hestitant at first because I prefer to be on the trolling motor myself but glad I did it. I even won a couple, one was at Mosquito. Both times my boater didn't place. Fish hard all day, sometimes you need to ignore the guy in the front. Mosquito is a great place to be a non boater. Go for it!


fishn4five is just a stud don't let him fool ya :C:T

As a front end guy- if the co stays positive in the boat regardless of the challenges, I'd do what I could to assist in return, most others are the same.

Every co I ever had got what they earned...one even won a boat - others have indeed left soured, often just as they came in...not much I could do for them whether in the boat or possibly even in church.

The front guy pays the bigger entry- it's their show, when the co came in with spots he wanted to fish, they were indeed reminded next year they could bring their boat and do so. 

I wanted no credit and no blame- just smile and fish.

I would suggest to link...


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Will reply this week to those looking to link...(greendragon) For those who have co-fished in the past... what is a good base offering for gas at these events? I realize you may offer more based on long distant runs when fishing large bodies of water but how about the inland lakes here in Ohio?


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello usually #20.00 is the norm. Sometimes I take the money and but mostly I dont. Ron. If you link you are assured that you will fish.


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

can some of the guys that have fished as co-anglers send me a PM. Im kinda hesitant to do this, and want someone I can ask questions of in regards to the basics of fishing BFL's


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

greendragon said:


> Hello usually #20.00 is the norm. Sometimes I take the money and but mostly I dont. Ron. If you link you are assured that you will fish.


i tell co's that i will take whatever they can afford.... almost every single one of them were happy to pitch in, one guy out of dozens stiffed me... most gave between 40 and 60 but mosquito lake is a small lake so that would prob be a little overboard.

as for co angler stories, it really is all about the guys attitude coming in... like nipi said

one of the best stretches of fishing i ever had in a tourny my co angler was also wacking them and we both filled out a limit of solid fish in like 15 minutes after a pretty slow start... this is the guy that stiffed me for gas, just disappeared after the weigh in....

and on the flip side, the second day of the worst tournament of my life, i told my co that i wasnt on any fish, and i had no idea why and we preceeded to fish hard for 8 hours with zero success, this guy is now one of my favorite people to fish with, he calls me every tournament im in to see how things are going, and when he is in the tourny, he calls me to come out and pre-fish with me... good ol boy from tennessee who is old enough to be my grand daddy... un-believable if you ask me, he was so proud of my last tournament in florida because he knew how bad i struggled the year before... most people would have lost my number after that tournament...

AND the first day of that same tournament, i still talk to that guy too... the only two co anglers that have taken the time to keep in touch with me were from THE worst tournament i have ever had fishing professionally...

ive gotten along with all of them but there was something about that harris chain tournament that really made a connection with those two guys... and it obviously had nothing to do with us catching fish....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if you go into a tournament as a co-angler and you are hellbent on winning, you are on the wrong side because you have zero control over what happens... all you can do in every situation is just make the best of what is happening... 

there is a reason that there are some really successful co-anglers and it isnt because they have just been lucky to get paired with guys who were on fish...


----------



## stickfish (Dec 21, 2012)

i have fished a year of bfl. at the only lake i had previously been to on the trail, i finished a miserble 50+.the other 4 tourneys were were virgin lakes for me. indian lake river river and a 2 day at the river.my co anglers were AWESOME. twice my co's were in the money and i made a check at indian . i also made it to single digits in the points standings, and made the the regionals.there i didnt win but my 2nd day co got a check with a couple of well deserving keepers.it is what it is. alot of old timers have quit pulling there boats and now ride together to the lakes, room together, fish as co anglers, and are willing to give up a secret or two. my experience was very positive, as we all know the no-boaters are the the necessary evil. however i have never seen kvd in the back of a boat.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I just signed up for these myself as a non boater. I talked with a guy who has fished bfl for awhile and was told he has never seen a non boater turned away, Hope he was paying good attention! If anyone knows different let me know! I will link up! I'm gonna dig checking out new water!


----------



## stickfish (Dec 21, 2012)

i have seen co anglers fish for a couple days of practice with there link or travel partner and not get a pick for the tournament. it is rare,but it does happen. for the boaters, at the regionals and for the two day you coiuld actually have two coanglers in the the back of your boat. sounds crazy but is true.


----------

